

Roll your own Authorization in Rails - shakycode
http://shakycode.com/post/119853043794/roll-your-own-authorization-in-rails

======
shakycode
Would love to get some hints/tips on a refactoring for this. This is something
I came up with a while back and I'm sure it could use some improvement.

